# Frozen Insects and Parrot Food



## alasdairgordon (Oct 25, 2013)

*Kiezebrink UK* offer a wide selection of frozen insects from Top Insect. Pre gut loaded insects which are easy to store and you have no waste.
*Take a look at our frozen insect selection.* 

We also offer a top quality complete parrot diet from *OptiBird*. Find out more on our website www.kiezebrink.co.uk 

All our products are available on a next day courier service.


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Fail to understand the obsession with using frozen insects as a birdfood.

Des Prior (Priors Pet Products) has sold a limited amount of frozen insects for some time.

Frozen maggots have no nutritional value - which also applies to live maggots. The amount of 'nutrients' which could be gut-loaded is minimal! The nutritional value of frozen (and dried) insects is minimal - whereas the live insects have a higher nutritional value, and, more importantly, allow insectivorous species of birds to behave in a more natural manner.

Live food - mealworms, mini-mealworms, buffalo worms, waxmoth larvae along with whiteworm for waxbills maintain insectivorous species in better health and more chance of breeding success!

I have tried 'frozen insects' - some birds purchased in Netherlands were kept (supposedly) on a softfood/frozen maggot diet. Interestingly, the breeding birds were fed livefood - but the 'sales' birds received frozen! One of the few times where I suffered losses!

Complete Parrot diet - every few years someone comes up with a 'complete Parrot diet! Most so-called 'special Parrot diets' lack something! If you cannot feed a proper diet - I have to question why someone keeps birds. The 'traditional' Parrot diet of dry seeds is not adequate for anything other than survival - pulses, fruit, soaked seed provide a better balanced diet!

MJD


----------

